# 7 Months Lazy ear



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

Kratos is 7 months and just about a week now. His one ear is STILL NOT UP. Because we were showing him we were advised to tape (that was a nightmare), and then glue. The glue he pulled out within days and i just threw my hands up and went WHATEVER. I'm just curious everyone was FREAKING out about his ears not being up at 5/6 months, and now he's 7 months. Do you think it'll come up?

When we glue his ear after he pulled teh glue out it stood for a bit on its own then went over..veeeerrrry slowly and now its the way it is.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

The point of taping and gluing is to support the ear while it gains strength to stand on its own. 
If it is left alone especially at 7 months like the way it is; it may possibly never stand. Once a permanent crease is in the ear it's too late.
The tape will come off, the glue will wear off, and the ear will fall again. But if you give up it might not ever stand.
Try different techniques until you find the one that works best. It takes awhile but your dog will begin to fight it less and less.
I do speak with experience. I have a female with ears just like yours. I gave up after a couple months. She is 16 months now and her left ear still looks just like yours. Don't give up!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

My gsd who is 16 months was bought as "show quality" has soft ears. My breeder has been absolutely no help and broke many promises. After taping, glueing, going to two vets, a larger breed specialist, an ear specialist 240 miles away as well as reading everything on the net , I have learned soft ears are in the genetics usually from poor breeding practices and nothing can be done. People will tell you they have positive results with taping, gluing or whatever, but they would have stood any way. 
On the other hand Nala, is the most sweetest, intelligent, loyal dog anyone could ask for and she is my girl that I wouldn't trade for the most erect ears in the world.
What's going to be will be with your pup, however he is still young and there may still be a chance for that one ear .

Either way you have a great looking dog there. 

Nala Vom vertrauen 3/15/12


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Btw, there are 2 types of cosmetic surgery that could be done that has some what of a good success rate but is painful for the dog and I would never put my dog thru that for something that is not life threatening or life improving.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Your puppy ear cartilage is still very soft, and don't panic if the second erect ear drops again. If not genetic, mainly it depends on food you feed him. Most likely his body experiences deficiency in some nutrients. Try first of all to feed something that has material to build his ear, i.e. cartilage itself: bones, beef/pork ears and chicken/duck feet. Make variety of his food richer, definitely start feeding him raw sea fish (careful of bones).


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, my breeder is as useless as a wet piece of toliet paper. But that's okay I have a few breeder friends that aren't so useless, went over and we reglued his ear (taping is just...a nightmare oh my goodness). I do feed him raw bones, raw egg, raw fish, raw anything. He enjoys it a lot. I'll try more feet never thought of that. Thank you =)


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity does it matter health wise? I guess for showing it matters to the judges but does it matter to the dog...?


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

I like them with floppy ears too, so no worries!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

unfortunately you may have to accept that this dog comes by this genetically. Usually the purpose of showing is to showcase an animal that is intended for breeding somewhere down the line.
Taping may improve the look but have no impact on the genetics .
here is your pedigree BMU Kratos

the sire and dam are half brother , half sister . Sire's dam , and the mother's sire are from repeat litters but the same genetics - consider them older brother sister . This scheme can work in a positive way . In Kratos case those two dogs have a very heavy bottle neck on Lance of Fran Jo -- example Nike 5 5 55 Eve 5 4 555 Hawkeye , Sundance Kid 5 4 54 -- these names keep appearing .

I recall direct progeny of Lance and especially of Zeus and Zeto ( Lance bred to his daughter) had ligament and cartilage problems - very loose in the hock . When I saw your dog's picture (face) I immediately thought that these were the lines he was carrying.

I bet you anything his littermates are similar.

I don't think taping is going to do much . There is surgery which can sew in a plastic form - which will make the dog look balanced , but the genetics will not be changed . He will pass on what he is and has in his background.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

We went through this with Jaxon.

We used ear forms and surgical glue on the left one. You really need to be careful it looks as if he is getting a crease. We had a small one to deal with. 

Get the ear forms that are made of this foam like material, and get the surgical glue that is white, and you brush it inside the ear and on the form. You have to leave it there for like a month or more in this case maybe. Keep glueing it around the edges when it starts to come loose. He/She wont be able to get this off. There is a solvent that you need to buy to take it off, but its all surgical grade, so safe for them.

7 months isn't too late, but if it doesn't go up, it doesn't. We were in the situation where we were just ready to accept it. We glued with ear form, and then left it, forgot about it, and 5 weeks later it looked sturdy and we removed it, and walla. There it was.


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly, I'll love him floppy eared or not. The breeder said all his siblings were standing the last time I talked to her, but that was just before he started to drop his teeth (they've all been dropped since). We have the glue in and it seems to be strengthening the cartiledge. If it stands, it stands. If not he's got character.

If it stands he'll continue to show, if not we'll work on something else. His pedigree does have a lot of the similar names, I met his 'cousin' and she is gorgeous, with her ears standing, but has a slightly different line obviously. It doesn't matter, because in the end I enjoy his company and he's a great pet. 

I just really enjoy the look of the shepherd with two ears standing, they're so regal and demand so much presence. Though he already does that.


----------

